# Canon 1D X - HDR First frame always shaky



## hhelmbold (Jan 7, 2013)

I have taken a series of HDR shots today using my 1D X and 24-105L lens. I have also used a tripod and the camera is set to auto bracketing (5 exposures). In just about every series of shots the very first picture has camera shake and the other 4 exposures are sharp. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem before and if it is possibly the Image Stabalizing motor causing the shake? What is strange is that it is for instance a 3 sec exposure that is shaky but the longer exposures are perfect... This is very confusing!


----------



## nightbreath (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you press shutter release button for the first picture to be taken?


----------



## brett b (Jan 7, 2013)

How are you triggering the shutter? If you're simply pressing the shutter button, it's likely you are causing the movement.


----------



## sanj (Jan 8, 2013)

brett b said:


> How are you triggering the shutter? If you're simply pressing the shutter button, it's likely you are causing the movement.



Do explain because that is how I take my pictures and want to learn a better way. Thx.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jan 8, 2013)

nightbreath said:


> Do you press shutter release button for the first picture to be taken?



Uhhh.... Isn't the shutter release button supposed to be pressed? ;D Sorry I know what you mean and I am not using a cable release, but I press the button exactly the same way with all 5 exposures and it is always only the first exposure that shows camera shake. I will experiment a bit more but I do recall I had some issues with sharpness before using the camera on a tripod with IS switched on.


----------



## paolotaverna (Jan 8, 2013)

So indeed, 

1- Do not use the IS when on tripod
2- Use shutter release with a delay (2 seconds or 10 seconds )

let us know how it goes
have a good one.


----------



## eddiemrg (Jan 8, 2013)

sanj said:


> brett b said:
> 
> 
> > How are you triggering the shutter? If you're simply pressing the shutter button, it's likely you are causing the movement.
> ...



these are basics! .......1DX user..............................................


----------



## hhelmbold (Jan 8, 2013)

eddiemrg said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > brett b said:
> ...



Thank you for your EXTREMELY valuable input! I thought basics mean that you read a question PROPERLY before answering it


----------



## hhelmbold (Jan 8, 2013)

paolotaverna said:


> So indeed,
> 
> 1- Do not use the IS when on tripod
> 2- Use shutter release with a delay (2 seconds or 10 seconds )
> ...



It is indeed the Image Stabalizing! I tested some more images today and when the image stabalising is switched off, the first frame is fine, but when it is on, I get camera shake... I know this sounds like exactly the opposite of what should be working, but it seems the IS doesn't like it when the lens is beign held still by a tripod ;D

It also looks like it is happening more in the f18-f22 range and when the camera is slightly tilted upwards. Looks like the Image Stabalizer kicks in for a second to see if it should stabalise and the vibrations causes the camera shake.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Raddy (Jan 8, 2013)

hhelmbold said:


> It is indeed the Image Stabalizing! I tested some more images today and when the image stabalising is switched off, the first frame is fine, but when it is on, I get camera shake... I know this sounds like exactly the opposite of what should be working, but it seems the IS doesn't like it when the lens is beign held still by a tripod ;D



Ehm, no offense... But again some basics....


----------



## hhelmbold (Jan 8, 2013)

Raddy said:


> hhelmbold said:
> 
> 
> > It is indeed the Image Stabalizing! I tested some more images today and when the image stabalising is switched off, the first frame is fine, but when it is on, I get camera shake... I know this sounds like exactly the opposite of what should be working, but it seems the IS doesn't like it when the lens is beign held still by a tripod ;D
> ...



It's the basics that gets overlooked the most


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 8, 2013)

by people with too much money perhaps.


----------



## sanj (Jan 8, 2013)

Raddy said:


> hhelmbold said:
> 
> 
> > It is indeed the Image Stabalizing! I tested some more images today and when the image stabalising is switched off, the first frame is fine, but when it is on, I get camera shake... I know this sounds like exactly the opposite of what should be working, but it seems the IS doesn't like it when the lens is beign held still by a tripod ;D
> ...



I am not so sure if it is THAT basic!


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Jan 8, 2013)

Pfffff... a lot of useless posts, Nobody knows everything, ok?? :

Some tips for hdr or tripod shooting:

- Almost all the lenses induces movement when used on tripod, as a rule of thumb, when you use the tripod, switch the IS Off

- Use a remote shutter, cable or wireless

- If you don't have a remote shutter, use a 2 sec delay shutter

- Its useful to use mirror lockup to eliminate the mirror shaking when taking the picture

Good luck


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 14, 2013)

For my humble TI1, I use mirror lockup + tripod + remote shutter or 2s timer shutter release to make everything as stable as possible when doing long shutter photography. I also use my heavier tripod for this. I don't know if I can teach you much because I'm just a rebel user.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mirror lockup + cheap cable release works wonders.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 16, 2013)

Silent mode at least on the 5D3 also helps with the camera shake on a tripod.



Cptn Rigo said:


> Pfffff... a lot of useless posts, Nobody knows everything, ok?? :
> 
> Some tips for hdr or tripod shooting:
> 
> ...


----------

